# Gewicht > Overgewicht >  Doorzettingsvermogen bij afvallen?

## Valkyrjar

Hey allemaal,

Ik ben een vrouw van 23 en ben altijd wel ietsje molliger geweest. Nu ben ik op mijn zwaarste gewicht ooit en weeg 92 kg voor 1,71m grootte. 
Ik heb al verscheidene diëten uitgeprobeerd, van Herbalife tot proteïneshakes en rauwkostdieet, ... Ben al bij voedingsconsulent geweest, bij diëtiste... maar ik heb 1 probleem: ik heb zeer weinig doorzettingsvermogen.
Praktisch gezien kan ik dat allemaal wel aan, ik kan koken, ik heb wel wat tijd om vanalles te bereiden... maar ik heb echt het gevoel verslaafd te zijn aan eten (en dan specifiek: ijs, chocolade, chips, ... alle ongezonde, gesuikerde en vettige dingen). Ik heb echt de drang naar zulk eten zoals ik de drang had naar een sigaret toen ik stopte met roken. Als ik op het werk zit en zin krijg in chips, rijd ik meteen naar de winkel om een zakje chips. Als ik 's avonds alleen thuis ben en ik heb zin in ijs, spring ik op m'n brommer en rijd naar de nachtwinkel om ijs. Ik kan er niet aan weerstaan. Het is verschrikkelijk, niet enkel voor de gezondheid, maar ook verschrikkelijk duur. Soms heb ik ook van die vreetbuien, waarbij ik vanalles opeet dat niet bij elkaar past, snel na mekaar, gewoon omdat mijn hoofd zegt dat het moet...  :Frown: 
Mijn vriend volgt een sportdieet en hij is ondertussen al 12 kg kwijt, gewoon omdat hij perfect weet wat hij moet eten EN hij heeft het doorzettingsvermogen. Ongelofelijk... ik wou dat ik dat ook kon.

Hebben jullie tips om beter om te gaan met eten? Doorzettingsvermogen? Want je kan niet stoppen met eten zoals je simpelweg stopt met roken... 

Alvast heel erg bedankt!  :Smile: 
E.

----------


## Yv

Zit er misschien iets onderliggends dat je snakt naar snacken? Ik heb bijvoorbeeld ook periodes dat ik wil snacken. Ik ben erachter gekomen dat ik dat heb wanneer ik stress heb. Dan heb ik zo'n naar gevoel in mijn buik en wil dat dan wegeten. Het is wel zo bij mij dat als ik het niet in huis heb, ik niet extra naar de winkel ga om het wel te kopen. Ik baal dan alleen enorm. 

Wat ik de laatste tijd ook doe is om noten te gaan eten. Amandelen, walnoten, etc. Dan heb ik dat snackgevoel daarna niet meer en heb ik toch niet lopen snoepen. Want ik merk dat ik van noten niet veel dikker wordt.

----------


## Valkyrjar

> Zit er misschien iets onderliggends dat je snakt naar snacken? Ik heb bijvoorbeeld ook periodes dat ik wil snacken. Ik ben erachter gekomen dat ik dat heb wanneer ik stress heb. Dan heb ik zo'n naar gevoel in mijn buik en wil dat dan wegeten. Het is wel zo bij mij dat als ik het niet in huis heb, ik niet extra naar de winkel ga om het wel te kopen. Ik baal dan alleen enorm. 
> 
> Wat ik de laatste tijd ook doe is om noten te gaan eten. Amandelen, walnoten, etc. Dan heb ik dat snackgevoel daarna niet meer en heb ik toch niet lopen snoepen. Want ik merk dat ik van noten niet veel dikker wordt.


Ik ben inderdaad een stress- en emotie-eter. Ook dit jaar heel wat tegenslagen gehad, domme kleine dingen gewoon, waar ik enorm gefrustreerd van raak: telkens defecte dingen in ons huurhuis (en een niet zo bereidwillige huisbaas), mijn job verloren, vaak alleen thuis omdat mijn partner veel werkt... op die momenten is eten net mijn 'enige vriend'. Noten heb ik ook al geprobeerd, maar dan is heb probleem dat ik dan weer het hele doosje leeg eet...

----------


## Adike

Overgewicht is een probleem. Ik zou je wel in mijn praktijk willen hebben om te kijken waardoor je gewicht toeneemt. Mijn beroep is natuurgeneeskundige en ik ben aangesloten bij de Nederlandse Academie voor Eetstoornissen als hulpverlener.

----------


## Valkyrjar

> Overgewicht is een probleem. Ik zou je wel in mijn praktijk willen hebben om te kijken waardoor je gewicht toeneemt. Mijn beroep is natuurgeneeskundige en ik ben aangesloten bij de Nederlandse Academie voor Eetstoornissen als hulpverlener.


Dag Adike,

Heel erg bedankt voor je berichtje. Ik heb al zodanig veel geprobeerd (proteïnedieet, Weight Watchers, voedingsconsulent, Herbalife, ...) dat ik momenteel echter geen appeltje voor de dorst over heb om er nog geld aan uit te geven. Ik ben vorige maand ook mijn job verloren en geldzaken zijn ook oorzaken van mijn stress. Ik ben alsook van België, dus Nederland lijkt me wat ver om op consultatie te komen. Mocht het praktisch en financieel mogelijk zijn, zou ik het direct overwegen... maar momenteel gaat het helaas niet. Toch bedankt!

E.

----------


## Adike

Ga in ieder geval opschrijven wat je eet en probeer daar verandering in aan te brengen.

----------


## kouwearie

Ik ben zelf 50 kilo afgevallen, na talloze mislukte pogingen. Ik durf nu te zeggen: Afvallen is niet moeilijk. Je hoeft jezelf eigenlijk helemaal niet uit te hongeren. Als je maar 50 calorieën minder binnenkrijgt als wat je lichaam verbruikt, zul je afvallen, zonder dat je daar ook maar iets extra aan hoeft te doen. Zoek uit wat je lichaam aan calorieën verbruikt per dag, dus precies de hoeveelheid die je moet eten om niet aan te komen of af te vallen. Zodra je dat weet is het afvallen piece of cake, trust me..

----------


## kouwearie

> Mijn vriend volgt een sportdieet en hij is ondertussen al 12 kg kwijt, gewoon omdat hij perfect weet wat hij moet eten EN hij heeft het doorzettingsvermogen. Ongelofelijk... ik wou dat ik dat ook kon.


Ik wil niet lullig doen, maar van een sportdieet verlies je als het goed is niet zoveel gewicht... Het is de bedoeling dat je met een sportdieet lager in vetpercentage komt, maar verlies van vetvrije massa(netto gewicht!) binnen de perken te houden. Als ie 12kg kwijt is in een aantal weken, kan je er vanuit gaan dat het een behoorlijke hoeveelheid spiermassa is wat ie kwijt is. Dieet aanpassen dus  :Wink:

----------


## Phoolie

Hallo, ik zal me even voorstellen, ik ben Berry en heb sinds kort een website opgezet met informatie over gezondheid, voeding, afvallen en dieet! 
Maar ook met e-books en andere media die je daarbij helpen! Deze zijn door mij ook beoordeeld zodat je hier betrouwbare informatie en producten kunt krijgen. Kijk maar eens op www.gezondheidopnummer1.nl. Ik hoop dat jij en meerdere hier een antwoord en hulp kunnen vinden! De website wordt nog verder uitgebouwd en alle reacties zijn welkom ter verbetering van mijn site! Ik hoor graag van jullie! Groeten Berry

----------


## louiselin36

Is het misschien een idee om te sporten? Iets wat je leuk vindt? Het is belangrijk om 2-3 x per week een uur te sporten en 30 minuten per dag te wandelen/lopen of fietsen. Dat geeft je een beter gevoel over jezelf doordat je lichaam endorfinen aanmaakt tijdens het sporten. Dus je voedingspatroon even laten voor wat het is en lekker gaan sporten. Je voedingspatoon zal automatisch veranderen doordat je door het sporten minder zin hebt in veel vet eten.

----------


## Adike

Sporten kan helpen, beweging moet zelfs als je wilt afvallen. Maar sporten kan ook aanzetten tot meer eten en drinken. Dus ik zou toch noteren wat je op een dag eet en drinkt. Dan kun je bekijken wat je daarin kunt veranderen. Afvallen wil niet zeggen hongerlijden, maar betere en bewustere keuzes maken in de voeding.

----------

